# Unable to restore Nero Back It Up Files



## shep2009 (Mar 5, 2009)

Im not sure if this is the correct forum to post this question in but I am at the end of my rope and super frustrated. I was hoping someone would be able to help me. I backed up my files and stored them on an external in January. I had to get a new iPod and now I need my music off of my hard drive. I found some of the files but I don't know how to restore them. If I go to the folder where they are saved and click open it gives me a Nero wizard. It skips the first part where it asks what I want to do and skips to the next window. The first box that pops up asks for the file backup file name. I use the folder icon to the right of the text box and browse to the folder. Once I have navigated to the folder it continues to give me and open option. The window won't take my input. Does anybody know how I can get this to work. I was under the impression that Nero made a good quality product but I am seriously doubting that. What good does it do to back it up if you can't ever restore it after the back up?
Please help.


----------

